# Who has cabin fever?



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Here on the GA coast we have been enjoying a very mild winter. Seems we are having another one with above average temperatures. Water temps at Fort Pulaski are 2-3 degrees above average. http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=FPKG1

Half way into January and only a brief few hours of sub freezing temps so far here on Tybee Island. If this trend holds, which I'm thinking it will, I'm looking forward to an early start to this years surf fishing season!

We had hurricane Matthew back in October which cleared a good bit on sand off the beaches, woo hoo, this only can be a good thing for surf fishing.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

off-season exists? I call it fishing mode: hard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2017)

Time to bust out the Silver buddies!!!! Yea, I said it. Desperation is a stinky Cologne


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I'M Going to fish the river this morning for some Smallmouth, it has been in the mid 60's even here in Tennessee Need to get out


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

Was on the north end on thursday just to get out. Got too hot for the long sleeve shirt I had on. Only seaweed biting. Lots of seaweed. Jellyfish too. I'll be there when all our dink whiting and 6 inch black tips come back. Still think there's time for it to get cold so not holding my breath on an early season. Could be a good year with the beach clearing off 👍


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

January 15, two hours before low tide, the surf temp on the north end of Tybee is.....................







[/URL]

And a view looking north at the jetty.....................................







[/URL]

And a view looking south.............................







[/URL]


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice pics Fatback, thanks, looked like a pretty mild day there with people sitting on the beach in shorts. It made it to about freezing here today and most of the ice melted except in the shade, anyway I got one of my surf rods out and made some casts, had 2 sweatshirts and a pair of coveralls on, not the usual surf attire.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

poppop1 said:


> Nice pics Fatback, thanks, looked like a pretty mild day there with people sitting on the beach in shorts. It made it to about freezing here today and most of the ice melted except in the shade, anyway I got one of my surf rods out and made some casts, had 2 sweatshirts and a pair of coveralls on, not the usual surf attire.


I hate it for you sir, still, glade you were able to get out. Our high today was just short of seventy degrees. Lots of folks out milling around enjoying the warm sunshine. Saw a couple of guys with freshwater gear trying hard at catching nothing, but enjoying the effort none the less.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Anchorite said:


> Was on the north end on Thursday just to get out. Got too hot for the long sleeve shirt I had on. Only seaweed biting. Lots of seaweed. Jellyfish too. I'll be there when all our dink whiting and 6 inch black tips come back. Still think there's time for it to get cold so not holding my breath on an early season. Could be a good year with the beach clearing off &#55357;&#56397;


Yea man, plenty of time, but if cold weather don't make it soon we may be spared. We'll see.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I hope your nice weather continues as my one son, his wife and 4 little girls rented a house near the lighthouse for a couple of days on their way to Georgia to see some friends, I think it will be mid February, I told him he picked a heck of a month to visit the beach. He's a avid fisherman here in Pa., so I know he will fish at Tybee somewhere.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

poppop1 said:


> I hope your nice weather continues as my one son, his wife and 4 little girls rented a house near the lighthouse for a couple of days on their way to Georgia to see some friends, I think it will be mid February, I told him he picked a heck of a month to visit the beach. He's a avid fisherman here in Pa., so I know he will fish at Tybee somewhere.


On his way to GA? Tybee Island is Georgia, I can see South Carolina (Hilton Head) from our beach, but Tybee Island is in GA none the less.

Our weather during mid February can be very nice with highs in the seventies or it could be cold, wet, and windy with highs in the fifties. Kinda 50/50 shot on that. As far as water temps go, we are still cold then, maybe upper fifties, so surf/pier fishing is not good yet. But inshore fishing can be decent if he wants to hire a guide.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Oister said:


> Time to bust out the Silver buddies!!!! Yea, I said it. Desperation is a stinky Cologne


Hey man, exactly sure what you mean?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

Fatback said:


> Hey man, exactly sure what you mean?


Them hunks of beat up iron lures that look home made. Heddon and other lure makers have duplicated them but nothing beats the gnarly looking original. They'll catch anything when it's cold.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Had another ''senior moment'' I guess, what I should have said was my son and family will be traveling to Valdosta, Ga. area and stopping at Tybee Island , Ga. on their way down. The cold does things to my brain.... I hope they get some of your warmer weather. I was putting some surf fishing tackle together for him today.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

poppop1 said:


> Had another ''senior moment'' I guess, what I should have said was my son and family will be traveling to Valdosta, Ga. area and stopping at Tybee Island , Ga. on their way down. The cold does things to my brain.... I hope they get some of your warmer weather. I was putting some surf fishing tackle together for him today.


No worries popop, I to am experiencing a slow down in mental sharpness, but chit, old guys rule and hell, the truth is that experience and debauchery beats youth and skill every time.

Valdasta GA is a fine town, be mindful of those south GA ******** as they would rather die as to back down. Any ways, the largemouth bass will be on bed then, good chance at a 10 plus pound'er. And its a short trip to the panhandle from there. Mmmmmn good are those Apalachicola Bay oysters, they are as good as they come.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Fatback said:


> No worries popop, I to am experiencing a slow down in mental sharpness, but chit, old guys rule and hell, the truth is that experience and debauchery beats youth and skill every time.
> 
> Valdasta GA is a fine town, be mindful of those *south GA ********* as they would rather die as to back down. Any ways, the largemouth bass will be on bed then, good chance at a 10 plus pound'er. And its a short trip to the panhandle from there. Mmmmmn good are those Apalachicola Bay oysters, they are as good as they come.


Hey, hey, hey................I resemble that statement.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey ya'll, dang, here it is the end of JANUARY and the water temp is way above average here on the GA coast! Seems the mild winter is holding.

Fort Pulaski NOAA weather station at the mouth of the Savannah River has us at a whopping 59+ degrees. Should be in the low fifties this time of year, who's ready for a early spring?

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=FPKG1


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Early spring sounds good, it made it to 60 degrees and sunny yesterday here in the mtns. of Pa., only lasted a few hours, and we are now having snow flurries. Also saw a turkey buzzard yesterday, supposed to be a sign that spring is here, it would be nice since I need to go cut some more wood.


----------

